# In between NC 45/50, what is you perfect foundation, blush, and nude lipglass?



## uabiola (May 3, 2009)

If you are like me that is in between an NC 45 and NC 50, what items has worked for you?  What are your fave foundations?  Fave concealers? Fave nude lipglasses?  Fave blushes? Please list brand name, shade, and #

A few of mine include:

Cosmedicine Medi Matte Oil Control Tinted Moisturizer in Dark 
Maybelline Deeper Beige Stick Concealer

Fave MAC Blushes:
Brunette MSF
Petticoat MSF
Fun n Games BPB
Shooting Star MSF
Light over Dark Mineralize Blush

Fave MAC Nude Lipglasses:
Mad Cap
3N
Beaux Lusterglass
Wet Wild & Wonderful Plushglass
Revealing
Flashtronic
Crescent
Saplicious Lipgelee
Bare Fetish

Anyone tried Bare Truth Lipglass?


Please post your faves and any suggestins, thanks!


----------



## crystrill (May 3, 2009)

Lipstick: 5N
Lipglass: Soft & Slow
Foundation: MUFE HD 173
Blush: L'oreal True Match Rosy Outlook (which is so funny because this is the only "cheap" blush that I own... but it's so pretty, natural, and blendable!)

I was at work today deciding between Shooting Star and Gold Deposit. I decided on Refined instead (LMAO which wasn't even one of my "choices"). But I think you just sold me on Shooting Star. I shall buy that one on my next purchase.


----------



## uabiola (May 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_Lipstick: 5N
Lipglass: Soft & Slow
Foundation: MUFE HD 173
Blush: L'oreal True Match Rosy Outlook (which is so funny because this is the only "cheap" blush that I own... but it's so pretty, natural, and blendable!)

I was at work today deciding between Shooting Star and Gold Deposit. I decided on Refined instead (LMAO which wasn't even one of my "choices"). But I think you just sold me on Shooting Star. I shall buy that one on my next purchase._

 
Yea, def Shooting Star over Gold Deposit, I have both, and RARELY reach for Gold Deposit!  Too much gold, and too glittery.
I have Refined too, and if you do get one, get one with more of the tan veining! I also use that as a nice nude eyeshadow over bamboo paint, makes my eyes glow.

I gotta get that Soft and Slow!


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 7, 2009)

im a nc45

my foundation is the liquid from mac
nude lipgloss is florabundance im sooooooo in love with it
blush is coral from mac


----------



## ebonylady (May 8, 2009)

Hi Ladies ~ 

I'm new here...been lurking for about 9 months. Thanks for starting this thread. I don't know why MAC hasn't figured out they need a shade in between NC45 and 50. I have a hard time with foundation because my _neck_ is NC45, but my _face _is too dark for NC45 and too light for NC50. 

Anyway, I use Clinique's Perfectly Real Foundation in shade #39, and when I start to get "browner" (as my 3 year old nephew says) I mix it with a little MUFE #177.

My fav blush is NARS Lovejoy and I use Bare Truth Lipglass almost everyday! I can't wait to get more ideas from you ladies.


----------



## MACnRHO1922 (May 8, 2009)

My faves are all MAC products - except for one. 

Lipstick: Fresh Brew
Lustreglass: Beaux 
Foundation: SSF NC50 (In the summer I mix in a little SFF NW45)
Blush: Merrily, X Rocks, Raizin  and Wet N Wild Naive (and many more but I reach for these 4 a lot)


----------



## makeuplover7239 (May 10, 2009)

Foundation: an NC50 in the MSF Satinfinish with Medium Deep MSF.
Blush : Lovejoy ( Mineral blush), X-rocks, sunbasque, NARS Gilda.
Lipstick( Nude): Touch, Creme Cerise
Lipgloss(usually applied on top of lipstick): Viva glam V, Oh-Oh! Lustreglass( my all time fav), Springbean, love nectar( to give a pinker look)


----------



## Blushbaby (May 10, 2009)

Off the top of my head, some of my fave shades.

CHEEKS
Nars: Lovejoy, Albatross, Taj Mahal (sparingly)

MAC: Cheery blushcreme, Raizin, Blushbaby, Ambering Rose, Format, Springsheen, Breath Of Plum, Virgin Isle, Pearl, Dusk CCB's

LIPS
Revlon Super lustrous lipglosses in Toast To Shine, Wild About Violets, Tickled Pink

MAC: Instant Gold, Siss, Wuss, C- Thru, Chai (all nudes). Chignon l/s, Beaux

FOUNDATIONS
MAC Moistureblend NC50
MUFE HD 177

OTHER STUFF
MAC MSF Brunette, Shooting Star, Dark, 
BB Bronze Shimmerbrick
Touche Eclat # 4


----------



## Indigowaters (May 14, 2009)

My faves are:

CHEEKS
MAC Breezy, Dollymix, Hipness (Fafi), Coppertone

LIPS
Nymphette, Love Nectar, Viva Glam V <-- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FOUNDATIONS
MAC MSF in Dark, MUFE Mat Velvet + in #75, MAC Studio Tech in NC50


----------



## Face2Mac (May 15, 2009)

My faves are:

CHEEKS
Brunette MSF, X-Rocks, LoveJoy MB, So Ceylon MSF

LIPS
Lipstick:  MAC Barely Lit LE wiht VGV l/g,  MAC Honeyflower l/s, Rimmel Birthday Suit, and  Maybelline moisure extreme Chestnut l/s, NYX Chambord and Iced Latte

Lipglass: Crecent LE, First Bloom LE, Love Nectar, Viva Glam V, Wet, Wild and Wonderful

FOUNDATIONS
MAC MSF in Dark, MUFE Mat Velvet + in #70 & 75, MAC Studio Fix in NC50


----------



## MAHALO (May 15, 2009)

Foundation: MAC MSF NC45, BB Moisture Foundation Golden, BB powder Basic brown, EG Minerals Sherri-Lynn and Kaila

Blush: Dollymix (pink), Petticoat (pink), Hipness (coral), Gingerly (golden bronzer), So Ceylon MSF, NARS Taj Mahal (golden orange), Milani Mai Tai (coral), Everyday Minerals B&B (coral), EG minerals Boracay Island (orangy coral)

Lips: MAC Pink Grapefruit lip glass (neutral coral on my lips), CO Bigelow Ginger lip shine, and any clear lip gloss


----------



## fafinette23 (May 15, 2009)

hi ladies im also new here im nc 45 in studio tech and im looking for a true red what goes best with our complexions?


----------



## AdrianUT (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm between NC45 and NC50 with super yellow/golden undertones. NC50 isnt that dark on my but, I find it to be too ruddy and leaning more to orange.
Foundations: MUFE Face and Body #12, Bobbie Brown Skin Foundation in Golden, Revlon Colorstay in Caramel, Milani Even-tone powder Foundation in Caramel, Covergirl Queen Collection Oil free moisturizing makeup in Almond Glow (Q715), Studio Fix Powder C7, Cargo liquid foundie in #70 (not as yellow undertones as the rest).

Blush: Milani Sunset Beach, Nars Taj Mahal,  MAC Raisin,MAC Format, MAC Gleeful, MAC Torrid, NARs Dolce Vita, MAC Sunbasque.

Fafinette two true red blushes I use are Black Radiance Ruby Treasure and Stila Convertible Color in Poppy.

Neutral Lips: MAC Honeyflower and Touch, MAC Entice Lipglass and Revealing Lipglass, MAC Lusterglass Love Nectar and Instant Gold, Covergirl Liplgloss in Sugar & Spice, and Clinique Lipstick in Tenderheart.


----------



## califabulous (May 29, 2011)

I am still trying to figure out my foundation shade so far.  im going to move onto Bobbi Brown or go with a tinted moisturizer. Nothing is a match!  I think I may have the wrong idea about finding an exact match. maybe you find the best match and color correct with powder/bronzer (????) anyway, these are the colors I love with my tone...

  	Nars Macao (a little red)
  	MAC NC50 (turns gray), NW43 (a workable tanned look good for summer)
  	MUFE Duo Mat powder 214/218
  	Laura Mercier- Oil free TM in Walnut
  	Smashbox TM in medium (offers a workable tanned look)

  	Lipsticks: 
  	MAC: shy girl, up the amp, blankety, impassioned
  	NARS: Schiap, belle de jour

  	Gloss:
  	MAC: 2N, Cultured, Viva Glam V, Frankly Fresh (LE)
  	NYX: beige mega shine lipgloss

  	Blush:
  	MAC: fleur power, pinch me, dollymix, sweet as cocoa
  	Nars: Amour, torrid, exhibit A, mata hari


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 29, 2011)

My current faves:

  	Cheeks: MAC Ambering Rose, Nars Taj Mahal, La Femme Russet and Golden sunset, NYX Pecan
  	Foundation: Revlon Colorstay Caramel, Graftobian Midnight Marigold w/ a lil Deep Xanthe set with MSF Dark, Pur minerals Deep
  	Lips: NYX Cocoa lip pencil and Tanned gloss, or NYX Natural lip pencil and Tanned gloss


----------

